# crystal on wood, please C&C



## camera obscura (Jul 19, 2009)

I found this old chair yesterday, and put it by my window. Today I noticed the light shining through a crack in the drapes and searched for an object for it to illuminate. Ah, what better object then a crystal?

It was taken in A mode (f/3.25), on a tripod w/remote and no flash.


----------

